# Black sunken pits under leaves



## papheteer (Jul 18, 2013)

I found these black sunken pits under the leaves of an Armeni-white recently imported from Taiwan. What do you guys think they are?





I did look for insects and all I found were very few round brown stuff 1/16-1/8" across. But they were mostly on top of leaves. Also very few maybe about 10 on the plant. I don't know if they are the cause of the pits. You can see 2 of these tiny brown stuff on the bottom leaf in this photo:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 18, 2013)

I would not worried about it! 

Not sure what it is as. If they keep showing up on the new leaf, then you may have a problem. 

Spray with fungicide and insecticide as well as a miticide.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2013)

are you familiar with scale insects?
if so, do the spots on the tops of the leaves look like that?
to me, they look as if they may be....


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 18, 2013)

I think you have two things going on.
From the first pic of the top of the leaves, I believe it is scale. It has the look, color and shape of scale. 
The bottom of the leaves look like a different issue. I do not know what long term damage scale does to a plant, but that may be the issue.

Thankfully I do not have too much experience with bugs.


----------



## papheteer (Jul 18, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> are you familiar with scale insects?
> if so, do the spots on the tops of the leaves look like that?
> to me, they look as if they may be....



Yes. Thats what I thought. But they are so different from the usual flat. waxy scales I see. These were very small, dull brown and rounded. They could have been dead but when I squeezed some there was a bit of juice lol.


----------



## papheteer (Jul 18, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> I would not worried about it!
> 
> Not sure what it is as. If they keep showing up on the new leaf, then you may have a problem.
> 
> Spray with fungicide and insecticide as well as a miticide.



Thanks, Wayne. I just sprayed with end-all and Merit. I dont know what's a good fungicide though. Also all the new plants are well away from the other plants.


----------



## Stone (Jul 18, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Merit.
> 
> 
> > I dont know what's a good fungicide though.
> ...


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2013)

Cleary's 3336 systemic fungicide. OFE International.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Yes. Thats what I thought. But they are so different from the usual flat. waxy scales I see. These were very small, dull brown and rounded. They could have been dead but when I squeezed some there was a bit of juice lol.



there are lots and lots and lots of species of scale out there


----------

